# Damplifier Pro Door kit Review



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, it's been a few weeks since I picked up the kit I was lucky enough to win. Being local, I figured I would save ANT the shipping charges and drive over and pick the product personally. Unfortunatly it took me a few weeks to get over there as our schedules didn't seem to be matching up.

I finally got over to the shop and ANT was a great guy. He took me in back showed me around the shop a little. He took the time to explain all the different products, ran a little comparison test with drum cybals to show how the products work and boxed my kit personally. He was also kind enough to give me enough products for both doors! This was toally unexpected, and he refused my offer to pay for the extra sheets! Way to go ANT!

The product was boxed nicely, and was heavier than I expected! I got a good sense that if ther product was this heavy, there should be no doubt it will help deaden my doors. I did have a little bit of issue when reopening the box, as the sides of the lid stuck to the DP, which ANT let me know was normal. It was not a big deal and only took a little wiggling to get the lid to break loose. 

Last sunday was the first free day I had to start the install, so I only had enough time to do the driver's door. I took the normal steps to remove the panel and moisture barrier, move as much of the wiring as I could, and clean all the metal inside the door and on the outside. This being my first time opening up the doors on my Liberty, and also applying any product of this kind, I was a bit nervous. I soon found I had nothing too worry about. I started with the inside of the door (outer skin). Even though the sheets were heavy and the foil was thick, it was easy co cut, shape and work with. Fitting the pieces took some time, but the overall application went without a hitch. I used a utility knife for cutting, a roller I purchased from a local hardware store for rolling the material on. I also used the blade to cut any bubbles and then rolled them smooth.

The job was time consuming, but this is not a result of the product, I wanted to take my time and do it right. Plus, I’m a but of a perfectionist. Once the inside was done, I covered as much of the outside as I could. I think my technique could use some improvement, as I used a lot of smaller pieces where I think some larger sheets could have fit. Maybe I’ll get it better on the other door. I also added a few strips to the inner plastic door panel to help the vibrations there.

Results:
The door feels a lot more ‘dense’ than before. I knocked on it before and after. Prior to installation, when I knocked on the inside or outside skins, it was tinny and there were noticeable rattles/vibrations. After the product was installed, there was a pronounced ‘thud’ when I knocked on the panels. Also, the door feels a lot more solid when closing, and doesn’t rattle like it used too. I did a test comparison on the passenger door, and can feel and hear a big difference when knocking or closing it vs. the driver's dor with the DP on it.

Unfortunately, I haven’t finished my install of my components, nor finished wiring my amp for the fronts. So, I am not able to give a comparison for sound differences at this poing. For now, the knock test is all I have to go on for a before/after comparison. 

I did take some pictures of the install and will post them up as soon as I get them downloaded from my computer. I will also come back and give a much quicker review of the passenger door install and finally a review of how the doors respond to the new drives and power.

Overall, I’m already impressed with the product, both in ease and cleanliness of application, as well as effect at making the door a lot more ‘solid’. I can’t wait to finish the other side and give them a test drive with the new speakers! Hope this wasn’t too long winded, and I’ll keep this updated when I get the rest done.

Thanks again ANT! 

Jonathan


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

THX for the review. Good info!


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

This "door kit" is enough for 2 doors?
Thanks for the review.


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

What's the roller you found? I went looking for one the other day. Forgot to order it w/my deadener and don't wanna pay shipping for something I SHOULD be able to find close by.


----------



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

socal28, 
Doorkit is enough for one door. I received enough for 2 doors

Riveted1,
I found the roller at harbor freight. When I get my camera back, I will take a picture of it and post it up here along with the door pics. (I left the camera at a friends house)

Jonathan


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Was the roller wood? Plastic? I went over there the other day and asked and they said they didn't have anything like that.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Riveted1 said:


> Was the roller wood? Plastic? I went over there the other day and asked and they said they didn't have anything like that.


If you have a Lowe's in your area with a carpet department they have a really nice steel handle urethane/hard solid plastic roller made for putting down vinyl flooring. It's a little pricey (I think $20+) but built to last. Also in the wallpaper department you can get a super cheap flimsy looking wallpaper seam roller for a few dollars.


----------

